
Study finds very high level of salmon fraud in restaurants - cryoshon
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/10/28/salmon-fraud-oceana-study/74714950/?utm_source=feedblitz&utm_medium=FeedBlitzRss&utm_campaign=usatoday-newstopstories
======
cryoshon
As a serial salmon eater, this concerns me because the economic incentives for
properly labeling salmon are formed by public opinion. I highly doubt that
farm raised salmon is any worse than wild salmon from Alaska, yet people
clamor for the latter while eschewing the former.

